# is there free anti-malwere + questions



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm considering buying an android tablet. 

Are they hard to learn to use? - I've never even had a cell phone, let alone a smart phone or tablet. Just windows desktops and laptop.

Are there free anti-malware products out there for these devices?

Any suggestions on best tablet to buy (I'm on a fixed income - so want it to last but can't afford a lot). I'll probably have to get from Best Buy.

Also, is android doing like Apple and MS insisting on a credit card to activate, etc.?

Thank you


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Tablets should be easier or just as easy to use as a desktop or laptop PC. I would suggest visiting a local store and trying them out to see what they do and how they work. Also if you know someone who already has one, use theirs for a little while to see how it works.

They do make free and paid anti-virus programs for tablets. All of the major AV vendors have applications available.

Deciding on which one to get may depend on what your needs are. If you're just using it for email and web browsing, any name brand table should work fine. Avoid the really cheap ones, they perform poorly and don't always have the Google Play Store (app store) enabled.

I'd start by looking at:
ASUS MeMO Pad 7
Dell Venue 7
Dell Venue 8
Amazon Kindle Fire HD


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If the tablet is wifi only, then you will not need a credit card. tablets that work on cell phone networks may. Looking over your list, Amazon might require a card. Someone else will have to answer that one. IMO, it is not a true tablet. More of a reader with some tablet features.

androids are easy to use, just click on the icon and the app will open. No different than a windows shortcut. There are free malware apps. Just go to the google play store on your computer and see what is available.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

We have a very good review of the Amazon Kindle right here in our Articles section.

Explore the Kindle Environment An Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 Review | Tech Support Forum


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just thought of something. If the one you want requires a credit card, just get a prepaid card with a few bucks on it and activate. Once activated, it should not matter if the card has 0 balance later. I did that with itunes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

tierra said:


> I'm considering buying an android tablet.
> 
> Are they hard to learn to use? - I've never even had a cell phone, let alone a smart phone or tablet. Just windows desktops and laptop.
> 
> ...


Android is a easy to learn operating system and is very customizable to make it your own.

You do not need to run a antivirus on a Android phone but you can run MBAM if you want:

https://www.malwarebytes.org/mobile/

I would highly recommend the new Samsung Galaxy Tab S. I just got a review unit and absolutely love the device. Highly recommended.

No credit card is ever needed for a Android device unless you wish to buy a application.



Deejay100six said:


> We have a very good review of the Amazon Kindle right here in our Articles section.
> 
> Explore the Kindle Environment An Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 Review | Tech Support Forum


Yes, the Kindle Fire is a great easy to use tablet for new users. It's quite a handy device.



sobeit said:


> just thought of something. If the one you want requires a credit card, just get a prepaid card with a few bucks on it and activate. Once activated, it should not matter if the card has 0 balance later. I did that with itunes.


Android/Google Play does not require you to enter in any payment data, ever. Unless you want to buy a application.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No credit card is ever needed for a Android device unless you wish to buy a application.
> 
> Android/Google Play does not require you to enter in any payment data, ever. Unless you want to buy a application.


You completely misunderstood my post. my post about using a prepaid card was in general since he mentioned the others (apple and microsoft) required it. It was not directed at only android tablets. he might have prefer a non-android tablet so I mentioned how to do it. 

and unless they changed since the last time I accessed the amazon app store, you are required a credit card on file for free apps if you get the fire since you cannot install google play unless rooted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Amazon App Store is different.

I use the Google Play Store on all of my Android devices, not rooted, fully updated, and no credit card or payment type is needed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Amazon App Store is different.
> 
> I use the Google Play Store on all of my Android devices, not rooted, fully updated, and no credit card or payment type is needed.


What you have have has absolutely nothing to do with what I was talking about unless you have the kindle fire which is also androidl!!! so what you said is wrong - there is possibly at least one android that requires credit card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have and use a Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 2014 model. It seems to work just fine when I use it, but it is hooked up to my Amazon account which does have a payment option.

Amazon is also different than Android. It's Fire OS, which runs on a Android platform. There's really not to much to compare.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your feedback. I appreciate it greatly.

I'm afraid the Samsung Galaxy Tab S is too expensive - it's > half my monthly income.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could pick up another Samsung tablet for $130 to $150 Search for iPad, Tablets & E-Readers| Price-$100 - $149.99 - Best Buy


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Joeten,

Thank you. However, the link isn't opening and after a few minutes I get an error message. Please see attachment.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's working ok for me try it again, it may have been a glitch in the forum.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks - it's working now. Before I tried twice before the reply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, now and again we get a little glitch glad it's sorted.


----------

